# Only Barca wins 5 in a row



## SilviuR (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll follow a system here based on last games streak. So I use several rules

1) Team is not a top team + has winning ( or wins + draws ) streak -> I predict it will lose this time
2) Team is top team + has losing ( loses + draws) streak -> I predict it will win this time
3) Away team is top team + home team is not weak team + away team has winning streak -> I predict the 1x or 1 ..depending on other factors
and so on...

Today's game : 

Arsenal - West Ham ( 1.48 for Arsenal to win)

Arsenal has 2 defeats and 1 draw in the last three games and they need to win in order to stay in touch with the Champions League places. West Ham scored 80% of their goals at home. 
Head to Head - 8 wins  2 draws 0 defeats  for Arsenal.


----------



## SilviuR (Jan 24, 2013)

Wimbledon - Port Vale ( 1.9 for Port Vale to win )

Wimbledon it's on 23 ( from 24 ) and had 3 positive results in the last three games ( 2 wins and a draw ). Today they are facing the current leader Port Vale, that play a very good football when they are away.
The surface was announced OK so the game won't be postponed. I predict a win for Port Vale


----------



## Betting Forum (Jan 24, 2013)

Its interesting tactic and I will follow how you are doing.


----------



## SilviuR (Jan 25, 2013)

admin said:
			
		

> Its interesting tactic and I will follow how you are doing.



Thanks. I went more with my intuition and the big odds for the leader this time, rather than my system. I feel like I'm betting in Italy 2 again.


----------



## SilviuR (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll keep track of the bank. 
Will start with 100 points

Bet 1
Karabukspor - Kasimpasa ( 4 games won in a row for Karabukspor, which is a mediocre team in Turkey; Kasimpasa plays well away)
Prediction X2 1.67 -> points 10

Bet 2
Nantes - Tours ( 3 games without a win for Nantes, 2nd place in France 2 ) 
Prediction 1 1.61-> points 10


----------



## SilviuR (Jan 29, 2013)

Bet 1 WON
Profit 6.7

Bet 2 WON
Profit 6.1

Bank: 112.8
Bets Played 2
Bets Won 2


----------



## SilviuR (Jan 29, 2013)

Bet 3
Stoke City - Wigan ( 4 games lost in a row for Stoke, all against good teams. Wigan has the worst goal keeper in Premier League; they'll probably go down this season)
Prediction 1 2.10 -> points 10


----------



## vanesavis (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh wow that's good and hope it is best.


----------

